# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Battle system

## mitko29

Hi,people I am going to show you what I made in visual basic 6 at my own.
This is a simple naruto battle system who you can see here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvBeSVxyuF4
Say something about it or give me some idea or if you have a source of more good battle system than mine please link to it.
And I have one question:
How can I make my naruto sprite move to the enemy and then make the fire sprites.

----------


## akhileshbc

Nice graphics....  :Thumb: 

My suggestions:
Instead of the VB's commandboxes, you can try using some pictureboxes with some nice graphics for the buttonInstead of VB's msgbox, you can try including a custom form for displaying messages with good graphics. Then display it as Modal form(like msgbox)If you haven't included sound, you can include them
... :wave:

----------


## ken_coffee

Nice Game! ^^

----------


## mitko29

In the game I have sond for almost evrything - basic attack,razengan,chakra attack but the mine question is how to make the fooling think:
I want when click to the basic attack the naruto sprites move to the enemy and then make the sprites movie with fire is there any sugestion about that.

----------


## akhileshbc

I made a sample project with my idea....  :wave:

----------


## mitko29

Yeap that help's me and thank you but how to make Picture1 when go to Picture2 to do it with a animation of the walking sprites.
I have a 1 idea:
In module:


```
Public num As Integer
```

In the code 


```
num = num + 1
Picture1.Picture = imgwalking(num).Picture
```

Tell is this a good idea if is can you make one demo with the moving.

----------


## Hack

_Moved To Games Demo_

----------


## akhileshbc

I haven't done anything regarding the animation before....

But a thought:
If you display an animated GIF (or anyother) animation of character ie. walking, you can simply move that control so that the animation and movement of that control will simulates a moving character....

I will try to find a working sample...  :wave:

----------


## mitko29

> I haven't done anything regarding the animation before....
> 
> But a thought:
> If you display an animated GIF (or anyother) animation of character ie. walking, you can simply move that control so that the animation and movement of that control will simulates a moving character....
> 
> I will try to find a working sample...


Thanks in advance.
I made evrything I need gust wait to see the sample demo of moving sprites to make it in the game.

----------


## akhileshbc

Some improvements...  :Smilie: 

If you want to display animated GIF pics, use this control: http://www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.asp?ID=4045 ... :wave:

----------


## mitko29

Here is a video of the result:
http://4storing.com/joityt/b80e71eb6...1739ad7a8.html

And here is the code:


```
Option Explicit

Private Sub Command1_Click()
  Timer1.Enabled = True '~~~> Enable the timer
  Timer1.Interval = 10  '~~~> Speed
End Sub

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
  If Picture2.Left < (Picture1.Left - Picture1.Width - 150) Then
  Picture2.Left = Picture2.Left + 100
  Else
    '// when it reaches the enemy, attack
    Timer1.Interval = 100
    num = num + 1
    Picture2.Picture = imgfire2(num)
    If num = 22 Then
    Timer1.Enabled = False
    Picture2.Left = 360
    Picture2.Picture = Image2.Picture
    End If
  End If
End Sub
```

And one more think I want evry time i click Command1 the animation repeat again and again and again.
But have problem when click one time evrythink perfect ot the second one don't work where can be the problem.
P.P:To resolve this problem just add num = 0 after Timer1.Enabled = False.
P.P2:akhileshbc If you can make the naruto sprite of the video move in the real way please post the code ofcourse use the above code please.
Thanks to all who help.

----------


## ahmedkhairy

great game.. keep it up..

----------


## veronicazora

Nice effort you have put. I really appreciate. But I think you have to more concentrate on graphics. It's really poor. So improve it otherwise it is good.

----------

